# Food Safety News - 10/04/2021



## daveomak.fs (Oct 4, 2021)

*It’s time for the food industry and regulators to be bold and try something new*
By Guest Contributor on Oct 04, 2021 12:04 am
Opinion By Robert E. Brackett The American Frozen Food Institute (AFFI), together with the International Dairy Foods Association (IDFA); FMI – The Food Industry Association (FMI); Produce Marketing Association (PMA); and National Fisheries Institute (NFI) recently hosted a Food Safety Forum aimed at critically looking at the current regulatory policies for Listeria monocytogenes (Lm) and exploring... Continue Reading


*20 sick in Singapore from imported pastries*
By News Desk on Oct 04, 2021 12:03 am
More than 20 people have fallen ill in Singapore after eating a type of dessert pastry. The Ministry of Health (MOH) and Singapore Food Agency (SFA) are investigating five separate incidents affecting 23 people. Patients reported gastroenteritis symptoms after consuming Mdm Ling Bakery Mao Shan Wang durian snow skin mooncakes. One person was hospitalized and... Continue Reading


*Game food safety tips for hunters*
By News Desk on Oct 04, 2021 12:02 am
It’s hunting season, and just like hunters need to be well trained in gun safety to avoid accidents, hunters also need to be well trained in food safety to avoid foodborne illnesses.  Those who field dress animals, fish and birds are often unaware of the potential risks associated with foodborne pathogen contamination. As with any... Continue Reading


----------

